
Rewriting Everything in Go - zdw
https://flak.tedunangst.com/post/rewriting-everything-in-go
======
kristianp
"In this ever changing world with our universal pursuit of extraordinarily
high standards, no aspect of a blog could be more important than the language
its framework is written in."

Hmmm, that paragraph feels like satire, but the rest of it seems to be in
earnest.

